# Are you guys seeing red drum up your way this year?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I keep seeing more and more reports of red drum showing in the Garden State. I know the state used to have a big fishery for them decades ago...fingers crossed it starts happening again. Maybe some of us southern boys will come pay you a visit if it keeps up.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

You can come pay a visit anytime let us know and we will catch some fish and have a few laughs. TIGHT LINES


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup we have been seeing a lot from North Wildwood up to the Stone Harbor Avalon area. We are allowed one fish 18-27 inches.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

here ya go Boss. Taken from another website....................... Late surf repotrt (sea isle) 



Had trouble with password. O.K now. Fished yesterday Monday. Had bunker on one pole and clams on 2nd.fished low coming in. had only one bite .on clams. Caught a 26 inch red drum. Water was beautiful. still no stripers or blues. Try again next wk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

from 10/4/2013............We have had several of them caught in the Brigantine area. I know one was off the surf using fresh mullet and I know another was caught in the back bay using Gulp on a jig head.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm not the only one noticing this.

_A lot of us are getting excited about the number of red drum caught in Jersey waters this season. We are hoping it signals a comeback for this great sport fish. I wasn’t around when the Ocean City Fishing Club was organized a century ago but the club logo centers around a large red drum. Long time members of the club say that back around 1913 red drum was the dominant fish in New Jersey surf. Who knows. Maybe next year striped bass will be playing second fiddle to red drum._ [LINK]

There's a long history of big reds up your way, not just slot-sized fish. I'd love to see them spread out on the coast so that more folks can experience how much fun this fish is to catch.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. I have heard that. It seems that more and more are being caught every year. Hopefully this will be a sign of things to come.


----------

